# Pedigree



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Opinions on this pedigree. Potentials? 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/germ...7&modir=593452


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For me personally, I would like to see more balance. There are some dogs that produce a lot of aggression, but I am not sure there is enough nerve base to support it. I do love the bottom part of the pedigree through Wespe Wotansblut - German Shepherd Dog Don't get a much better mother line than that.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I see alot of sources of potential for aggression and thinner nerves....may be high prey working/sport dogs...and lots of big names and dogs I like in other combos - but as put together, not my cup of tea....

Lee


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is your new puppy, right? Did you pick her up yet?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Where does the potential aggression come from?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ernst, Yoschy, Tom, Arek Stoffelblick, Gildo Körbelbach......


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And where would the thin nerve base come from?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> And where would the thin nerve base come from?


Definitely not from Wotan, Arek, Gildo or the Happy side. These dogs produce hardness, aggression and rock solid nerves!

Honestly, there is a lot about the pedigree that I love, however I do see some Showline in there (Wienerau etc) which is probably in regards to the thin nerves. 

There is a lot of promise in that pedigree. Can't wait to hear and see more about that pup.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think when people hear that a pedigree has a lot of dogs that bring aggression into it, they start to worry. 

From my limited exposure to working lines that I see at club and with the RCMP dogs I see - lots of agression is not the problem. The problem is lots of aggression coupled with low-threshold, and/or drive leakage (wich is a nerve issue, wich manifests itself in a lot of different ways depending on the dog), and sharpness-reactivity, impulsive behaviours. 

A dog that with a lot of strong aggression, but rock solid stable and in complete control of itself is an impressive force to behold!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am seriously thinking about getting a puppy from an Ellute daughter and Sid vom haus Pixner.....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a puppy from an Ellute daughter and Sid vom haus Pixner.....


You digress.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know what digressing means.....didn't realize their might be problems with this mix.....guess I'll have to take a chance to come out lucky.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Tell us about Ellute and Sid Cliff. What will that combination give us? What traits are you expecting both to contribute? Some of us would enjoy reading your insights. Besides, according to some, you must be the luckiest person in the world in picking German shepherds. LOL Do you just close your eyes and pick a name out of the hat? hahahahahaha


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cliff, except for the uglies coming from Sid, he crossed with this Ellute daughter (in the OP's mating test) I would like.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Hoped for a little more analysis since Cliff and Mrs K. seem to have somewhat different opinions than Lisa and Lee.

Any other thoughts welcome. Thanks, Andy


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jack, all that matters is if you like the puppy and if she turns out to be what you want. I like the mother of this litter based on pedigree. I don't care as much for the sire so don't like the cross. Just personal preferences.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Jack, all that matters is if you like the puppy and if she turns out to be what you want. I like the mother of this litter based on pedigree. I don't care as much for the sire so don't like the cross. Just personal preferences.


I understand Lisa. I just don't understand pedigrees much at all. 
I also don't intend to label my puppy based on varying views on the forum. I just find it interesting. I researched and asked my questions before I went with this breeding so my questions are more of just interest in how experienced breeders see things. 

She will be here on saturday and I'm excited. When she gets here she is what she is and that is what I'll work with. Thanks again.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Lisa, I understand about personal preferences for Sid progeny. As to what I think the combination will bring is very strong nerved dogs with nice grips and drive. Much variance in structure for sure, but a good balance. There are some negatives that come with Sid also, but that's where the balancing comes in
BTW, I didn't think my Sid son was too ugly.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Seriously, Lisa's point is well taken with some of the females Sid has been bred to. 
Jack, I think you will probably have a very nice puppy, and I can truthfully say that to me a beautiful GS is a noble, alert, working dog. 
Ellute and Eros are really too sporty for my taste, but they bring some nice working traits to the table, plus I think Sid balances out some of the sportiness and in the puppy I am looking at the mother is Czech though she is Ellute daughter. So here's hoping the dice roll right if I pull the trigger.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cliff, you need to email me the photos. Coming up too small on the board.  I have liked the Sid kids I have seen as far as temperament and working drives. They all just seem to have the same head.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like big heads, but truthfully things like heads are not big on my priority scale.....but I understand personal preferences.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I like big heads too.










My pup's Dad. No wimp exists in him at all.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not the size, the shape of some of the Sid kid's heads I have seen. 

Good looking dog, Cliff.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Even though Sid has a nice conformation rating, I have never thought he produced exceptional structure....I like him primarily for the same reasons you do Lisa. Temperament and genetics. Chris's head comes through his mother, who is linebred 2-4 on Tom z PS and was the primary reason I got Chris....I liked Sid a lot, but I loved the genetics of Zendy(mother), and figured a lot of Tom's traits would come through.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tom had a great head. That obviously came through in Chris.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> I guess I like big heads too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you getting a male? Good luck and happy times with your new pup!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a female PaddyD.


----------

